# Chia sẻ bí kíp tạo Landing Page đẹp, hiệu quả



## huongbtph (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

*1. LANDING PAGE LÀ GÌ?*
Landing Page là 1 trang web đơn giản chứa một nội dung cụ thể. Nó được dùng để  thu hút và dẫn dắt người xem nhằm mục tiêu gia tăng hiệu quả và tỉ lệ chuyển đổi cho các chiến dịch marketing. Landing page thường xuyện được sử dụng trong các chiến dịch quảng cáo Facebook, quảng cáo Google Ads,…. Thay vì dẫn khách hàng đến trang chủ của một website, danh mục thì landing page sẽ giúp tỉ lệ chuyển đổi của tăng lên rất nhiều, đồng nghĩa giúp cho chiến dịch bán hàng hiệu quả hơn.

*2. CÔNG THỨC THIẾT KẾ LANDING PAGE ẤN TƯỢNG*
Bạn muốn rằng khách hàng của mình khi vào trang sẽ không cảm thấy nhàm chán, và trang đó phải làm tăng tỉ lệ chuyển đổi của khách hàng. Đừng lo dưới đây chúng tôi đã liền kê 8 bí kíp tăng tỉ lệ chuyển đổi của khách hàng nên mức cao nhất.

Chuyển đổi theo tiếng anh là CONVERTS. Mỗi chữ cái mang một ý nghĩa riêng của nó.

C: Clear Call to Action nghĩa là Nút kêu gọi hành động

O: Offer nghĩa là cung cấp

N: Narrow focus nghĩa là tập trung vào sự tối giản

V: Very Important Attributes nghĩa là đưa ra được điểm nổi bật của đối tượng

E: Effective Headline nghĩa là tiêu đề mang tính hiệu quả

R: Resolution-Savvy Layout nghĩa là kích cỡ và bố cục đạt chuẩn

T: Tidy Visuals nghĩa là hình ảnh gọn gàng

Và cuối cùng là S: Social Proof nghĩa là sử dụng các Feedback

*3. THIẾT KẾ LANDING PAGE CHUYÊN NGHIỆP*
Bây giờ hãy cùng nhau đi tìm hiểu từng kí kíp ở trên nhé!

*C – Nút kêu gọi hành động rõ ràng *
Đây là những gì bạn mong muốn ở khách hàng xem *Landing Page* của mình đó là Click ngay, Mua ngay, Đăng ký ngay, Liên hệ ngay,….Lời kêu gọi nên được đề cập rõ ràng và đầy thu hút, tốt nhất là chỉ nên có duy nhất một CTA, tránh làm cho khách hàng cảm thấy “confused”. Bạn nên thử lại nhiều lần về màu sắc và kích cỡ của nút CTA để đạt hiệu quả cao nhất.

Tóm lại nên đặt CTA đúng chỗ và hãy tối ưu nó để nó được nổi bật và hoàn thiện nhất khi đưa nên Landing Page.

*O – Đưa ra lợi ích*
Tất nhiên, nếu bạn muốn khách hàng thực hiện theo ý của mình, bạn phải show cho họ thấy được các lợi ích mà họ sẽ có. Có thể là một coupon giảm giá hay một phiếu dùng thử sản phẩm trong giới hạn thời gian chẳng hạn. Khi cảm thấy nhận được lợi, họ sẽ có cảm giác vội vàng muốn đăng ký ngay.

*N – Tập trung vào sự tối giản*
Nghĩa là bạn đừng ham muốn đưa tất cả mọi thứ vào trang mà hãy giữ cho nó sự “SIMPLE” để khách hàng không phải mất quá nhiều thời gian để suy nghĩ và đưa ra quyết định. Cần chọn lọc trước khi đưa nên trang đích để trang đích của bạn đơn giản mà không có chứa quá nhiều thông tin không cần thiết.

*V – Đưa ra được điểm nổi bật của đối tượng*
Tất nhiên bạn phải hiểu rõ được những đặc điểm nổi bật của sản phẩm thật sự cần thiết cho khách hàng của mình và sắp xếp chúng cho phù hợp. Đừng dại dột đề cập hết thông tin của sản phẩm mà hãy để cho người mua tự tìm hiểu những điều còn lại để họ có cảm giác kích thích mua hàng.

*E – Tiêu đề mang tính hiệu quả*
“Đầu xuôi, đuôi lọt”, điều này luôn đúng trong mọi trường hợp. Khách hàng sẽ dễ bị thu hút bởi một tiêu đề thông minh, sáng tạo và gây tính tò mò. Nên chọn những tiêu đề ngắn gọn, xúc tích để khách hàng muốn ở lại đọc tiếp nội dung bên dưới của bạn.

*R – Kích cỡ và bố cục đạt chuẩn *
Bạn cần biết phần nào quan trọng để đặt nó ở vị trí thuận mắt người đọc và bố trí các phần còn lại sao cho khoa học và đơn giản hóa. Bạn cũng nên tùy chỉnh màn hình trang sao cho phù hợp với nhiều dạng kích cỡ của nhiều thiết bị khác nhau.

*T – Hình ảnh gọn gàng*
Đừng cố gắng chèn quá nhiều hình ảnh, nên tận dụng những khoảng trắng trống để giúp người đọc tránh bị mỏi mắt. Đảm bảo rằng các hình ảnh liên quan mật thiết đến sản phẩm của bạn, tránh lan man để có thể truyền tải tốt nội dung cho khách hàng.

*S – Sử dụng các Feedback*
Chắc chắn rằng con người có niềm tin vào những người đã từng trải nghiệm các sản phẩm cũng như các lời nhận xét mà họ đưa ra. Vậy nên bạn nên đưa lên trang của mình bằng chứng nhận hay các danh sách các khách hàng đã sử dụng sản phẩm để có thể gây dựng nên lòng tin cho người đọc.

*4. PHẦN MỀN TẠO LANDING PAGE ONLINE HIỆU QUẢ*
Dưới đây tôi sẽ giới thiệu cho bạn một số phần mên được nhiều chuyên gia hàng đầu khuyên dùng.

*4.1 Phần mềm Bepage*
Bepage.vn là một trang web cung cấp các công cụ, phần mềm tạo Landing Page Online hỗ trợ các doanh nghiệp, các cá nhân không cần biết lập trình, tự thiết kế Landing page đơn giản bằng cách Kéo & Thả chỉ với các bước đơn giản.

Ngoài ra phần mền này có rất nhiều mẫu có sẵn để bạn lựa chọn. Nếu như lần đầu sử dụng bạn sẽ được sử dụng miễn phí trong vòng 7 ngày đầu tiên.

Bepage có rất nhiều tính năng nổi bật như:


Thân thiện với mọi thiết bị
Kho giao diện rộng lớn
Công cụ hỗ trợ tăng chuyển đổi
Thiết kế kéo thả đơn giản
Công nghệ vượt trội
Bảo vệ dữ liệu
Đo lường chuyển đổi từ quảng cáo hiệu quả
Bepage thiết kế landing Page miễn phí, tăng tỷ lệ chuyển đổi, hiệu quả Marketing. Công cụ kéo thả dễ dàng, tùy biến nhanh chóng, xuất bản website tức thì.

*4.2 Landingpage.vn*
Tiếp theo là một số công cụ, phần mềm tạo Landing Page Online nổi trội mà bài viết sẽ đề cập hôm nay đó là Ladipage. Là một phần mềm hỗ trợ các doanh nghiệp hay công ty tự thiết kế các Landing Page. Chứa bộ công cụ đơn giản với các thao tác thả và kéo, điều này giúp việc thiết kế đơn giản hơn bao giờ hết.

Ra đời vào năm 2011 cùng với kho giao diện phong phú và độc đáo. Công cụ này thiết kế bằng thao tác kéo thả, dễ dàng với những người mới bắt đầu.

Nguồn: https://cloudhosting.com.vn/thiet-ke-website/chia-se-bi-kip-tao-landing-page-dep-hieu-qua.html


----------

